# Popcorn Revenge



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

This is f'd up, it happened a few miles from me...

http://www.koin.com/Global/story.asp?S=5792413


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, yeah, but she DID make that popcorn for herself..... :googly:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Was it the extra butter popcorn? Or the butter explosion?


----------

